
5 Reasons You Shouldn't Buy An iPad Mini - taytus
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2012/10/23/5-reasons-you-shouldnt-buy-an-ipad-mini/?utm_campaign=forbestwittersf&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
damian2000
"Today they debuted a clone which is inferior to the vast majority of products
it’s attempting to copy."

Most consumers would disagree however... because its an Apple product. Like it
or not, people instantly judge Apple products to be of higher quality than
others, and are willing to pay for it.

~~~
joonix
They judge on looks. Nexus 7 is a mediocre looking tablet. It wastes far too
much space on bezel and has an awkward shape. I love Google and wanted to love
this tablet but was let down.

------
mitchellwfox
Refreshing to see some legitimate criticisms of an Apple product in the
mainstream press. I'm a fanboy too, but they don't ALWAYS get it right.

